# Behringer 8024????



## rabies_70 (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone ever use one of these in their HT setup? I am trying to use one for the center and one for the mains. Googled' it and found one "good" article but not much else. Seems like I get a grainy noise with it in place. I'm sure its operator error. Seems to me the Auto EQ thing would be nice if I could get it to work....


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you using the digital or analog connections between your preamp and power amp?

brucek


----------



## rabies_70 (Feb 20, 2007)

Oops, sorry should have included that...the analog. My unit does not appear to have the digital installed.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The digital connection would eliminate some conversion, but from the specs the analog method should be quite good. It can never be as good as the original pristine signal that you are interrupting, since it has to pass through two conversions from analog to digital and back to analog again. I can't imagine the result would be 'grainy' though.

I don't know of anyone here that has used the Ultra Curve, but hopefully others can comment.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

I use the Ultracurve and the Ultradrive in conjunction with each other. I have used them full digital and analog, both sound great. As for the auto EQ, you have to use the setip mic, but I think you will find that a true flat response is not all its cracked up to be especially for home theater applications. My primary use for the Ultracurve is to controll bass response. There are many articles on how to do this, however most are using the Beringer Feedback Destroyer for bass only. I suspect due to its $99 price tag. Good Luck....DH


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Gothover said:


> ...but I think you will find that a true flat response is not all its racked up to be especially for home theater applications.


You might want to check out the house curve sticky thread over at our BFD/REW Forum. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rabies_70 (Feb 20, 2007)

As always you guys are an awesome cornucopia of knowledge. I am going to re immerse myself in that article this evening...cant wait to post my findings...thank you very much for the responses


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks wayne, that is nicely done, and very informative.


----------

